# Hawk C5 ceramic front pads



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone out there using these? I'm debating on getting some. For the last 5k miles I've been running stock C5 pads, that so far:

1)squeal like hell
2)Emit a TON of brake dust 
and 3) left burn spots on my rotors.

Any thoughts?:confused


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've been running C5 Ceramic pads on the front with excellent results (rear is still stock pads). They aren't "Hawk" pads though - just whatever AutoZone had. No dust, better stopping power.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had autozone pads for the goat in the past and they worked fine. I recently did the front again (I dont know why, I still had plenty of brake pad life left) and used the same (but new) autozone pads(lifetime warranty) but they squealed like hell! I ended up ordering the hawk pads (the same for C5 vette and GTO) and also putting in slotted rotors I got on ebay. No dust, no squeals, stops great, no complaints. I put them in last week, so not too many miles, yet, but I'll post any updates.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I turned my front rotors and installed my Hawks last Sat. I took pics of the (many) burn spots the stocker c5's left on my rotors. I will post 'em later.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

The Hawk pads work great! No exessive dust and no squeals! Anyone else use these?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> I turned my front rotors and installed my Hawks last Sat. I took pics of the (many) burn spots the stocker c5's left on my rotors. I will post 'em later.


warped the rotors bad? i'm going to do a new rotors and pads thing soon. mine really really feels very bad right now...


----------

